# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Άσχημη αλλαγή συμπεριφοράς κοκατίλ!!!

## greekn1c

Καλημερα
εδω και 2 μερες το 2χρονων αρσενικο κοκατιλ μου απο ενα υπεροχο και φιλικο παπαγαλακι εχει γινει στα καλα καθουμενα ΠΙΤ ΜΠΟΥΛ!!!!!!!
Με το που πλησιαζουμε το κλουβι του στο ενα μετρο ανοιγει φτερα και ραμφος και ορμαει .Σημερα το πρωι τον βγαλαμε απο το κλουβι για την βολτα του ,μας ορμουσε μολις τον πλησιαζαμε και εμενα με δαγκωσε 2 φορες και ειδικα την 2η την ακουσα!! οποτε τον αρπαξα με μια πετσετα και τον εβαλα μεσα στο κλουβι του.
Εχει κανεις καμμια ιδεα γιατι ? Το εχω απο τον Μαιο ,εξημερωθηκε (δεν 8ελει χερια)γυρναει στο σπιτι, καθεται μαζι μας ,πανω μας και τωρα στα καλα καθουμενα τρελλαθηκε!!!
Μηπως αρχιζει η αναπαραγωγικη περιοδος και θελει γυναικα?
Αν καποιος εχει καμμια ιδεα ας βοηθησει.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## zack27

Μηπως εχει γινει κατι που μπορει να το εχει επηρεασει το πουλι?

----------


## Marilenaki

καλησπερα Νικο. οταν λες οτι εξημερωθηκε το πηρες αγριο πουλι και το εξημερωσες ή το πηρες ημερο απο την αρχη?
το πουλι για καποιο λογο εχει χασει την εμπιστοσυνη του σε σας και θελει παλι απο την αρχη τα βασικα βηματα για να σας εμπιστευτει

----------


## greekn1c

> Μηπως εχει γινει κατι που μπορει να το εχει επηρεασει το πουλι?


Απο οσο γνωριζω οχι τιποτα απολυτως ! εξω απο το κλουβι του ειναι πολλες ωρες ,παιζει ,μπαινει οποτε θελει να φαει και το απογευμα το βγαζουμε στην βεραντα .Δεν εχει γινει κατι που να δικαιολογει την αποτομη συμπεριφορα του, τουλαχιστον απο οσο ξερω.

----------


## greekn1c

> καλησπερα νικο. οταν λες οτι εξημερωθηκε το πηρες αγριο πουλι και το εξημερωσες ή το πηρες ημερο απο την αρχη?
> το πουλι για καποιο λογο εχει χασει την εμπιστοσυνη του σε σας και θελει παλι απο την αρχη τα βασικα βηματα για να σας εμπιστευτει


αγριο το πηρα (τον μαιο) και εξημερωθηκε γρηγορα και ηταν υπεροχη παρεα και η συμπεριφορα του αψογη! ενα θεμα ειχε με τα χερια αλλα σε αυτο φταιγαμε εμεις γιατι τον πιαναμε να τον χαιδεψουμε αλλα μετα που ειδαμε οτι λειτουργουσε αρνητικα το σταματησαμε και το κοκατιλ ειχε γινει απιστευτη παρεα μολις το σταματησαμε.
δεν ξερω αν παιζει ρολο αλλα εδω και μερικες μερες καθεται στο ποδι μου  οταν ειμαι στο γραφειο και κοιταει το ποδι του γραφειου που ειναι inox και του τραγουδαει.βλεπει την αντανακλαση του και υποθρτω οτι νομιζει οτι ειναι αλλο κοκατιλ εκει.

----------


## parrotfeathers

Μπορει να εχει φοβηθει απο καποιον της οικογενειας και για λογο που δεν καταλαβατε ή κατι κανατε ασυναισθητα. Επισης αν τον αφηνετε και πεταει και καθεται μονιμως ψηλα πανω απο τα κεφαλια σας του εχετε δωσει το περιθωριο να βγαζει ισως καποια κυριαρχικοτητα.

----------


## greekn1c

> Μπορει να εχει φοβηθει απο καποιον της οικογενειας και για λογο που δεν καταλαβατε ή κατι κανατε ασυναισθητα. Επισης αν τον αφηνετε και πεταει και καθεται μονιμως ψηλα πανω απο τα κεφαλια σας του εχετε δωσει το περιθωριο να βγαζει ισως καποια κυριαρχικοτητα.


Ναι πεταει και καθεται ψηλα !! Οποτε τι κανω σε αυτη την περιπτωση??

----------


## parrotfeathers

Kρατα το κλουβι του κατω απο το υψος των ματιων σας (οχι στο πατωμα) και ισως ενα ψαλιδισμα των φτερων πτησης να του αφαιρουσε τη δυνατοτητα να παιρνει τοσο υψος. αν δεν ξερεις να το κανεις καλυτερα να μην το κανεις μονος σου την πρωτη φορα.

----------


## nuntius

*Νομίζω καλό θα ήταν να μην ψαλιδίσεις τώρα φτερά, γιατί το πουλί αν είναι πια 2 χρονών και δεν είχε ποτέ κομμένα φτερά, θα το αγχώσεις ακόμη περισσότερο. Και θα έχεις και νεύρα και γκρίνια και αντίδραση και δε νομίζω να δεις εύκολα βελτίωση!!! Καλύτερα είναι να σκεφτείς τιιιι μπορεί να έγινε από χτες και να έχασε τόσο γρήγορα την εμπιστοσύνη του. Μήπως το πείραξε κάποιος άσχημα ενώ έλειπες;;;
*

----------


## greekn1c

> Kρατα το κλουβι του κατω απο το υψος των ματιων σας (οχι στο πατωμα) και ισως ενα ψαλιδισμα των φτερων πτησης να του αφαιρουσε τη δυνατοτητα να παιρνει τοσο υψος. αν δεν ξερεις να το κανεις καλυτερα να μην το κανεις μονος σου την πρωτη φορα.


Σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση και τις συμβουλες.
Το κλουβι ειναι στο πατωμα λογω του οτι ειναι μεγαλο (1,30 υψος) αλλα τοσο καιρο δεν ειχε καποιο προβλημα.
Οσον αφορα τα φτερα του δεν θελω να του τα κοψω γιατι πιστευω οτι ειναι καλυτερο για αυτον .
Καμμια αλλη επιλογη υπαρχει??

----------


## greekn1c

> *Νομίζω καλό θα ήταν να μην ψαλιδίσεις τώρα φτερά, γιατί το πουλί αν είναι πια 2 χρονών και δεν είχε ποτέ κομμένα φτερά, θα το αγχώσεις ακόμη περισσότερο. Και θα έχεις και νεύρα και γκρίνια και αντίδραση και δε νομίζω να δεις εύκολα βελτίωση!!! Καλύτερα είναι να σκεφτείς τιιιι μπορεί να έγινε από χτες και να έχασε τόσο γρήγορα την εμπιστοσύνη του. Μήπως το πείραξε κάποιος άσχημα ενώ έλειπες;;;
> *


Εγω με την γυναικα μου ειμαστε και δεν ελειψα/λειψαμε τοσο πολυ που κατι να εγινε.

----------


## nuntius

*Γενικά κινείται όπως πριν; Τρώει, πίνει; Σφυρίζει; Μήπως έχει κάτι παθολογικό και του βγαίνει σε νεύρα;;;
*

----------


## greekn1c

> *Γενικά κινείται όπως πριν; Τρώει, πίνει; Σφυρίζει; Μήπως έχει κάτι παθολογικό και του βγαίνει σε νεύρα;;;
> *


Το πρωτο που σκεφτηκα και εγω αλλα ολα μια χαρα !Πεταει ,τραγουδαει,μου σφυραει με το χαρακτηριστικο τροπο που ξερει και του σφυραω και εγω ερχεται οταν δει λιχουδια να την φαει .Μετα ομως μολις πλησιασουμε στο κλουβι η σε καποιο σημειο που καθεται αρχιζει και παιρνει θεση επιθεσης!:!

----------


## nuntius

*Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο. Κάτσε να δούμε μήπως έχουν καμιά ιδέα οι παλιότεροι και οι εκτροφείς!!!
*

----------


## parrotfeathers

> το πρωτο που σκεφτηκα και εγω αλλα ολα μια χαρα !πεταει ,τραγουδαει,μου σφυραει με το χαρακτηριστικο τροπο που ξερει και του σφυραω και εγω ερχεται οταν δει λιχουδια να την φαει .μετα ομως μολις πλησιασουμε στο κλουβι η σε καποιο σημειο που καθεται αρχιζει και παιρνει θεση επιθεσης!:!


εαν δεν σας φοβαται τοτε αυτο που περιγραφεις εμενα μου φαινεται σαν κυριαρχικοτητα.

----------


## aeras

Οι περισσότεροι cockatiels αρέσει να κοιτάμε τους ίδιους τους καθρέφτες και θα ασκούν τη δραστηριότητα για ώρες. Cockatiels που εκτίθενται σε καθρέφτες αντιλαμβάνονται τις αντανακλάσεις τους συντρόφους τους.  Αυτό μπορεί να προκαλέσει ορμονικές συμπεριφορά (επιθετικότητα και αυτο-διέγερσης στους άνδρες, ωοτοκία στις γυναίκες) ή απογοήτευση (λόγω της αντιληπτή μη ανταπόκρισης του πουλιού στον καθρέφτη), το οποίο μπορεί επίσης να οδηγήσει σε επιθετικότητα.Βλέποντας οι ίδιοι μια φορά, Cockatiels είναι πιθανό να βιώσουν άγχος μέχρι να βρουν τον καθρέπτη ξανά.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cockatiel_(aviculture)
http://translate.google.gr/translate?hl=el&sl=en&u=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cockatiel_(aviculture)&ei=1F-ATrvyLMGXhQf14tQW&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resn  um=1&ved=0CBoQ7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dmirror%2Bkokatil%26hl%3Del%26rls%3Dco  m.microsoft:el:IE-SearchBox%26rlz%3D1I7GFRE_elGR370%26prmd%3Dimvnsfd

----------


## greekn1c

Parrotfeathers το σκεφτομαι αυτο που λες και εν μερει δεν εχεις αδικο αλλα απο την αλλη πιο πολυ το σκεφτομαι οτι εχει να κανει με ζευγαρωμα!! Και διαβαζοντας και το αρθρο του aeras αρχιζει και φαινεται πιο ξεκαθαρα.Επιθετικος εχει γινει απο τοτε που βλεπει την αντανακλαση του στο ποδι του γραφειου .Και το καταλαβα γιατι οταν κα8εται πανω μου δεν τραγουδαει,ενω οταν βλεπει τον εαυτο του τραγουδαει και ας καθεται πανω μου.
Το προβλημα ειναι τωρα τι κανουμε?

----------


## zack27

Υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να του περνατε ενα ταιρι?

----------


## Leonidas

..νομιζω πως χρειαζεται αμεσα ταιρι..αλλα η σταση που περιγραφεις οταν αγριευει θα ελεγα πως ειναι θυληκο..δεν ειναι απολυτω..αν οταν στην αντανακλαση ανοιγει φτερα σφυραει και αρχιζει χωρους ειναι αρσενικο..
καλο θα ναι να μην το αφησεις αλλο μοναχουλι του..

----------


## greekn1c

Θα ηθελα να παρω και αλλο κοκατιλ αλλα θελαμε μωρο να παρουμε να το μεγαλωσουμε .Εαν το παω σε θυληκο για μερικες μερες???
Επισης αν το αφησω ετσι και δεν του παρω θυληκο δεν θα ηρεμησει μετα απο καποια περιοδο??

----------


## BeHappy

Νίκο μου, η ξαφνική επιθετικότητα στα ενήλικα πουλιά υπάρχει πιθανότητα να εμφανίζεται για τις κάτωθι αιτίες:
α) αρνητική συμπεριφορά προς το πουλί από την πλευρά τη δική μας ή τυχόν επισκεπτών ή έστω ζώων (επιθετικότητα, έντονη επίπληξη, εγκατάλειψη, φόβος, παρενόχληση, αμέλεια)
β) κάποιο άτομο ή κάποια συνθήκη που δημιούργησε το αίσθημα της ζήλιας ή της κυριαρχικότητας στο πουλί (νέο πουλί στο σπίτι, νέο μωρό, νέα απασχόληση του ιδιοκτήτη, ...) 
γ) πολύ κακή ποιότητα ύπνου, ειδικά του βραδυνού, (τουλάχιστον 11ωρος από τις 8:00 μ.μ. έως τις 7:00 μ.μ.)
δ) υψηλή κατανάλωση σε καρύδια ή φουντούκια (άνω των 10 τεμαχίων την ημέρα) και
ε) αναπαραγωγική περίοδος ζευγαρώματος.

Νίκο από την στιγμή που το πουλί σας είχε εμπιστευτεί, προσωπικά θα σας πρότεινα να μην κάνετε καμία αλλαγή στη συμπεριφορά σας απέναντί του... (τοποθετούμαι αρνητικά στο κόψιμο φτερών ή στην αλλαγή θέσεων που του αρέσει να κάθεται... κατά την γνώμη μου θα λειτουργήσουν ως έξτρα αφορμές). Να συνεχίσετε να είστε φιλικοί, μη δίνετε "σημασία" (νεύρα, επιπλήξεις) στην επιθετικότητά του, αλλά και μην του επιτρέπετε να σας πονάει. Αύξησε λίγο τις λιχουδίτσες με απαραίτητο συνδυασμό χαδιού πριν τις πάρει. Όλη αυτή την περίοδο έσου ιδιαίτερα παρατηρητικός στη διατροφή του, στα κόπρανά του και στο φτέρωμά του, μήπως και η όλη επιθετικότητα είναι η έκφραση κάποιου παθολογικού θέματος.

Αν είναι θέμα αναπαρωγής δεν ξέρω αν τώρα που είναι ενεργειακά φορτισμένος θα πρέπει να του φέρεις κάποιο θηλυκό ή να περιμένεις με την ησυχία σας για αργότερα.

Πάντως μην ανησυχείς πολύ, έχουν κι αυτά τα φεγγάρια τους... τους ανάδρομους Ερμήδες τους κλπ κλπ...

----------


## Leonidas

> Θα ηθελα να παρω και αλλο κοκατιλ αλλο θελαμε μωρο να παρουμε να το μεγαλωσουμε .Εαν το παω σε θυληκο για μερικες μερες???



αν το θυληκο ειναι απο πετ..πρεπει να κανεις καραντινα...να δωσεις μια πρωτη γνωριμια..και σε περιπτωση που δεθουν αν τα χωρησεις θα υπαρχει προβλημα πιθανον..

τα κοκατιλ ειναι ευκολα στο ζευγαρωμα και απο την στιγμη που το δικο σου ειναι πληρως ανεπτυγμενο οτι θυληκο και να βαλεις θα εχεις καλα αποτελεσματα..αυτο θα σου λεγα να κανεις και μετα δεν θα εχεις μονο ενα μωρο να μεγαλωσεις.. :Happy:

----------


## greekn1c

LEONIDAS -Εχει καποιος γνωστος κοκατιλ και ελεγα μηπως τον πηγαινα βολτα εκει οχι να του παρω κοκατιλ απο petshop γιατι οπως σωστα το ειπες θα ηθελε καραντινα.

BEHAPPY - Ευχαριστω για τους λογους που μου εδωσες να εχω υποψιν μου και  ελπιζω να ειναι μονο το φεγγαρι του !

----------


## vikitaspaw

Τα κοκατιλ δεν ειναι οπως τα σκυλακια, να τον πας π.χ. στην θυληκια να ζευγαρωσει, να εκτονωθει κ να γυρισει σπιτι του ηρεμος. Δενονται κ πρεπει να ειναι μαζι ως το τελος! ( μεχρι να μεγαλωσουν τα μωρα...κ ακομα παραπερα..) Εγω παντως απο τοτε που πηρα θυληκια στον αρσενικο μου εχει γινει αλλος...ανθρωπος! Παρε μια θυληκια (γνωμη μου) κ θα βγαλετε δικα σας μωρακια για να μεγαλωσετε!!

----------


## greekn1c

> Τα κοκατιλ δεν ειναι οπως τα σκυλακια, να τον πας π.χ. στην θυληκια να ζευγαρωσει, να εκτονωθει κ να γυρισει σπιτι του ηρεμος. Δενονται κ πρεπει να ειναι μαζι ως το τελος! ( μεχρι να μεγαλωσουν τα μωρα...κ ακομα παραπερα..) Εγω παντως απο τοτε που πηρα θυληκια στον αρσενικο μου εχει γινει αλλος...ανθρωπος! Παρε μια θυληκια (γνωμη μου) κ θα βγαλετε δικα σας μωρακια για να μεγαλωσετε!!


Επειδη τον εχω απο τον Μαιο και ηδη εχει κανει μεγαλη προοδο στην εξημερωση δεν ηθελα να παρω θυληκο ακομα ,για να εξημερωθει ,και να μην αγριεψει παλι αφου θα εχει παρεα αλλο κοκατιλ.

----------


## Leonidas

> Επειδη τον εχω απο τον Μαιο και ηδη εχει κανει μεγαλη προοδο στην εξημερωση δεν ηθελα να παρω θυληκο ακομα ,για να εξημερωθει ,και να μην αγριεψει παλι αφου θα εχει παρεα αλλο κοκατιλ.


δεν ειναι απολυτω αυτο εχεις πολλες πιθανοτητες το θυληκο σου αν ειναι ακομη και αγριο βλεποντας το αρσενικο να ειναι διπλα σου..να σε εμπιστευτει  πολυ πιο γρηγορα..

----------


## Marilenaki

Διαφωνω με την αποψη οτι σωνει και καλα επειδη ειδε την αντανακλαση του και αγριεψε να του παρεις ταιρι και καποια στιγμη θα του περασει και θα ηρεμισει.
Αν θελεις το κοκατιλακι σου να γινει οπως ηταν πριν εξημερωμενο οπως λες καλο θα ηταν να καλυψεις το σημειο που βλεπει την αντανακλασξη του και με αργα και σταθερα βηματα να προσπαθησεις στη δημιουργια εμπιστοσυνης απεναντι στο πουλακι σου.
οταν καποια στιγμη θελησεις εσυ να του αγορασεις ταιρι και οχι λογω της συμπεριφορας του να κανεις βιαστηκες κινησεις, καλο ειναι να του παρεις ενα ημερο θηλυκο για παρεα και οχι ενα αγριο που θα χτυπιεται μεσα στο κλουβι γιατι αυτο θα το παει και το δικο σου πισω στην εξημερωση.
επισης αμα παρεις τωρα και 2ο κακοτιλ θα αδιαφορησει τελειως για εσενα και θα ασχολειται με το αλλο, οποτε οτι εχεις κανει μεχρι τωρα για εξημερωση θα χαθει.

----------


## vikitaspaw

Γενικα πιστευω οτι ολοι δικιο εχουν κ ολα ειναι σχετικα! Μπορει να παρεις 2ο αγριο κ ο μικρος σου να αγριεψει ή μπορει να ηρεμησει μαζι με τον αρσενικο σου κ η καινουρια θυληκια...προσωπικη μου εμπειρια...του αρσενικου εξημερωμενου πλεον κοκατιλ μου δεν αγριεψε με την παρουσια αγριας θυληκιας,αντιθετως ηρεμησε κ μαζι του κ η θυληκια! 
Εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα το μωρο σου, μπορεις φυσικα να ξεκινησεις οπως ειπε κ η Μαριλενα καλυπτοντας την αντανακλαση κ στη συνεχεια αποφασιζεις να του παρεις θυληκια. Θεωρω παντως οτι η υπαρξη συντροφιας μονο κακο δε θα του κανει!
Επισης για ηρεμο κ ταισμενο στο χερι που λες να παρεις...καπου διαβασα δεν ξερω αν ισχυει (αν δεν ισχυει συγνωμη κ να με διορθωσουν οι γνωστες) οτι τα ταισμενα απο ανθρωπους πιθανον να μην ξερουν τα ιδια να μεγαλωσουν, να ταισουν κ να φροντισουν τα δικα τους...

----------


## Marilenaki

Βικη στη παρουσα φαση το κοκατιλ του δεν ειναι σχετικα ημερο και θελει προσπαθεια για να υπαρξει παλι η εμπιστοσυνη απο το πουλι. 
κατα την γνωμη μου αν παρει τωρα θηλυκο αγριο ή ημερο ολο το ενδιαφερον του πουλιου θα παει εκει και θα παει πισω η εκπαιδευση του.
Ειδικα αν παρει ενα αγριο θηλυκο το παιχνιδι το εχει χασει ηδη στην εξημερωση.
η υπαρξη συντροφιας δεν θα του κανει κακο αφου εχουν μπει παλι οι βασεις για μενα στο πουλι και διορθωθει ο ασχημος χαρακτηρας και μελλοντικα του παρει ενα ημερο κοριτσακι αν θελει μωρα. 
απο προσωπικη εμπειρια στις αναπαραγωγες τα ημερα και ταισμενα στο χερι κοκατιλ οταν ερθει η ωρα γινονται μια χαρα γονεις χωρις κανενα προβλημα. το μονο θεμα ειναι οτι ισως αγριεψει λιγο το θηλυκο παραπανω γιατι περναει το πιο πολυ ζορι αυτο, αλλα μετα την αναπαραγωγη αν δεν ασχοληθεις λιγακι θα ερχεται παλι κοντα σου για χαδακια.

----------


## greekn1c

Eπειδη ειμαι  απειρος διαβαζω αρκετα φορουμ και απο εξωτερικο και αυτα που λεει το marilenaki συμπιπτοθν με αυτα που σε γενικες γραμμες εχω διαβασει για αυτο δεν εχω παρει ακομα αλλο κοκατιλακι .Γιατι 8ελω αυτο που εχω να ημερεψει οσο καλυτερα μπορει  και μετα να του βρω ταιρι

----------


## paulos

> Γενικα πιστευω οτι ολοι δικιο εχουν κ ολα ειναι σχετικα! Μπορει να παρεις 2ο αγριο κ ο μικρος σου να αγριεψει ή μπορει να ηρεμησει μαζι με τον αρσενικο σου κ η καινουρια θυληκια...προσωπικη μου εμπειρια...του αρσενικου εξημερωμενου πλεον κοκατιλ μου δεν αγριεψε με την παρουσια αγριας θυληκιας,αντιθετως ηρεμησε κ μαζι του κ η θυληκια! 
> Εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα το μωρο σου, μπορεις φυσικα να ξεκινησεις οπως ειπε κ η Μαριλενα καλυπτοντας την αντανακλαση κ στη συνεχεια αποφασιζεις να του παρεις θυληκια. Θεωρω παντως οτι η υπαρξη συντροφιας μονο κακο δε θα του κανει!
> Επισης για ηρεμο κ ταισμενο στο χερι που λες να παρεις...καπου διαβασα δεν ξερω αν ισχυει (αν δεν ισχυει συγνωμη κ να με διορθωσουν οι γνωστες) οτι τα ταισμενα απο ανθρωπους πιθανον να μην ξερουν τα ιδια να μεγαλωσουν, να ταισουν κ να φροντισουν τα δικα τους...


συμφωνω με την βικη και εγω πιστεβα πως ο ρεμι θα αγριεψει περισσοτερο οταν πηρα το δευτερο αλλα τελικα εγινε πολυ πιο υσηχος απο πριν τωρα.

----------


## vagelis76

Δε νομίζω οτι χρειάζεται να προχωρήσεις σε απόκτηση θηλυκού,αφού λες οτι δε το έχεις προγραμματίσει κιόλας.
Η συμπεριφορά του μικρού άλλαξε εδώ και μια μέρα μόνο δεν έιναι κάτι που πρέπει να σε ανησυχεί.Το πιθανότερο είναι, αυτό που σου είπαν και τα παιδιά,να ξύπνησαν οι ορμόνες του.Αυτό δε σημαίνει οτι θα πρέπει άμεσα να ζευγαρώσει,αυτό χρειάζεται χρόνο και διαδικασία.
Προσπάθησε να μη ξανα χρησιμοποιήσεις πετσέτα για να το πιάσεις,το μόνο που καταφέρνεις είναι να το προσθέτεις στρες και να σε πηγαίνει πίσω στη εξημέρωση του.
Κάλυψε τα σημεία που μπορεί να βλέπει το είδωλό του και αν σε περίπτωση έχεις καθρεφτάκι στο κλουβί του...αφαίρεσε το αμέσως.

Λίγη υπομονή και θα περάσει και αυτό το "φούντωμα"...ε και αν φάς και καμιά δαγκωνιά,δεν έγινε και κάτι?Πουλάκι είναι..ράμφος διαθέτει...τσιμπάει !!!

----------


## greekn1c

Vangelis76 δεν εχω κολλημα στο δαγκωμα !! Αν τον ευχαριστει ας με δαγκωνει καθε μερα , το οτι αγριευει και γινεται επιθετικος με στεναχωρει γιατι δεν ηταν ετσι ! οταν περνουσα διπλα απο το κλουβι του μου εκανε χαρα και τωρα περναω και λυσσαει!!!!!!!!!!
Καθρεπτη δεν χρησιμποποιω στο κλουβι του ουτε που8ενα αλλου εκει που βρισκεται ,αλλα το σπιτι εχει πολυ inox και γυαλι και τωρα τελευταια πολυκαθρεπτιζεται!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mayri

Παιδιά συγγνώμη λίγο για το off topic, αλλά αυτό το έχω διαβάσει κι άλλες φορές στο φόρουμ.

Εγώ έχω δέρμα ελέφαντα ή το cockatiel μου δαγκώνει ελαφρούτσικα; Ποτέ δεν με έχει πονέσει, πόσο μάλλον να ματώσω όπως έχω διαβάσει σχόλιά σας, το αντίθετο μάλιστα, πολλές φορές μ'αρέσει να βάζω το δάχτυλό μου κοντά στο στοματάκι του για να με τσιμπήσει, αλλά δεν πονάει ούτε κατά διάνοια. Πώς γίνεται αυτό;

----------


## greekn1c

> Παιδιά συγγνώμη λίγο για το off topic, αλλά αυτό το έχω διαβάσει κι άλλες φορές στο φόρουμ.
> 
> Εγώ έχω δέρμα ελέφαντα ή το cockatiel μου δαγκώνει ελαφρούτσικα; Ποτέ δεν με έχει πονέσει, πόσο μάλλον να ματώσω όπως έχω διαβάσει σχόλιά σας, το αντίθετο μάλιστα, πολλές φορές μ'αρέσει να βάζω το δάχτυλό μου κοντά στο στοματάκι του για να με τσιμπήσει, αλλά δεν πονάει ούτε κατά διάνοια. Πώς γίνεται αυτό;


Ετσι ελεγα και εγω οταν με δαγκωνε για την πλακα του μεχρι μια μερα που με αρπαξε καλα και το καταλαβα!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Δαγκώνουν και μάλιστα πολύ ύπουλα τα αθώα κοκατιλάκια μας...
Συνήθως τα εξημερωμένα δαγκώνουν πολύ ελαφριά και ίσα για να σε τρομάξουν και να σε απωθήσουν .
Το πρώτο μου κοκατίλ (Κριστιάν),η πρώτη μας επαφή βάφτηκε με κόκκινο χρώμα...αυτό του αίματος που έχυσα από τα 3 δαγκώματα που μου έκανε στα δάχτυλα και συγκεκριμένα στο σημείο που ενώνεται το δέρμα με το νύχι.
Μπορώ να πω οτι πόνεσα περισσότερο από αυτά που έχω δεχτεί από το Σπύρο(conure).
Έφταιγα όμως εγώ γιατί τον έπιασα σαν αρπαχτικό,για να τον βγάλω από το μικρό κλουβάκι μεταφοράς και δε του έδωσα τη δυνατότητα της επιλογής.Δε σεβάστηκα το στρες του και το άγνωστο του χώρου που ένιωθε και τον έκανα να νιώσει απειλούμενο από εμένα.
Γι αυτό θα πρέπει να παρακολουθούμε τις αλλαγές στη συμπεριφορά των φτερωτών μας,να αξιολογούμε και να βρίσκουμε τα αίτια που μπορεί να τη προκάλεσαν.Μετά η αντμετώπιση της είναι πιο εύκολη !!!!

----------


## parrotfeathers

> Parrotfeathers το σκεφτομαι αυτο που λες και εν μερει δεν εχεις αδικο αλλα απο την αλλη πιο πολυ το σκεφτομαι οτι εχει να κανει με ζευγαρωμα!! Και διαβαζοντας και το αρθρο του aeras αρχιζει και φαινεται πιο ξεκαθαρα.Επιθετικος εχει γινει απο τοτε που βλεπει την αντανακλαση του στο ποδι του γραφειου .Και το καταλαβα γιατι οταν κα8εται πανω μου δεν τραγουδαει,ενω οταν βλεπει τον εαυτο του τραγουδαει και ας καθεται πανω μου.
> Το προβλημα ειναι τωρα τι κανουμε?


Τον καθρεφτη τον εβγαλες?

----------


## greekn1c

Μα δεν του εχω καθρεπτη!! Εχω διαβασει οτι δεν ειναι καλο για πολλους λογους και ποτε δεν του εβαλα.

----------


## parrotfeathers

> μα δεν του εχω καθρεπτη!! εχω διαβασει οτι δεν ειναι καλο για πολλους λογους και ποτε δεν του εβαλα.


τοτε αν ολη η ιστορια προκυπτει απο την αντανακλαση στο ποδι του τραπεζιου μηπως να τον αλλαζες θεση για δοκιμη?

----------


## giok

Καλησπέρα!! Τώρα διάβασα όλη την ιστορία & θα ήθελα να πω & γω την γνώμη μου. Αυτό που μου περιγράφεις το έζησα επακριβώς όταν ο Πέπε ήταν περίπου 2-2,5 ετών. Είχα κάνει το λάθος & "έκανα τρελίτσες" μπροστά του  :Love0001: ...  :Ashamed0005: . Το επόμενο πρωί όλα μια χαρά αλλά αν πλησιάζα στο κλουβί γινόταν χαμός.... (όπως ακριβώς περιγράφεις). Αν επέμενα πολύ απλά πήγαινε στην άλλη άκρη του κλουβιού & με αγνοούσε... Μου το είχαν αναφέρει τότε γνώστες ότι τα cockatiels είναι ζηλιάρικα & κτητικά αν έχουν δεθεί με τον ιδιοκτήτη τους αλλά δεν περίμενα να το εκφράσει τόσο πολύ... Μας είχε πάρει τότε κανά 2 βδομάδες να τα "ξαναβρούμε". Από τότε χάλούσε τον κόσμο μόνο και μόνο αν καθόμουν στον καναπέ με κάποιον φίλο & πίναμε καφέ χωρίς να τον έχω βγάλει & αυτόν έξω από το κλουβί. Αν το έκανα αυτό, για κανά 2 ημέρες έπρεπε να προσπαθήσω πολύυυυ για να ξαναγίνει ο ίδιος.

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει γίνει κάτι παρόμοιο & φρίκαρε/ζήλεψε απλά πιστεύω ότι με υπομονή θα ξανακερδίσεις την εμπιστοσύνη του (αν όπως λες είχατε καλή σχέση πριν)

----------


## greekn1c

Giok ευχαριστω που μοιραστηκες παρομοια εμπειρια σου αν και δεν εχω κανει "τρελλιτσες " αλλα εψαχνα να βρω αν του εχω κανει κατι που δεν επρεπε (πιασιμο,κυνηγι,κ.τ.λ) και μολις σκεφτηκα τι εχει συμβει το οποιο μπορει να εχει σχεση.
Ολο το καλοκαιρι λογο δουλειας (καθηγητης φροντιστηριου) με εβλεπε ολη μερα στο σπιτι, εκτος απο μερικες ωρες που ελειπα.Απο την προηγουμενη τεταρτη με βλεπει για μιση ωρα το πρωι και με ξαναβλεπει το βραδυ στις 10.
Μπορει να εχει σχεση αυτο και να αλλαξε την συμπεριφορα του?

----------


## vikitaspaw

μπορει κ να του λειεπις κ να σου κραταει μουτρα...ολα πιθανα ειναι!

----------


## greekn1c

Εχουν περασει 2μιση εβδομαδες απο το πρωτο μου ποστ και η κατασταση δεν εχει αλλαξει αντιθετως εχει χειροτερεψει.Τωρα εχει αρχισει και μας επιτιθεται πετωντας!! εγω τον εχω προλαβει κανενα 2 φορες αλλα την συζυγο μου την δαγκωσε στο μαγουλο και ολα αυτα στα καλα καθουμενα περνωντας διπλα απο το σταντ του.Μετα λυπης τον εχουμε περιορισει στο κλουβι του τωρα (ειναι μεγαλο και ανετο ) και δεν βγαινει καθολου εξω .Καπου διαβασα οτι καποιος στο φορουμ ειχε περασει το ιδιο με ενα κοκατιλ και κρατησε κανενα μηνα .Ελπιζω να περναει το ιδιο και εμενα με τις ορμονες του!
Αν καποιος εχει καποια αλλη ιδεα/λυση καλοδεχουμενη!!

----------


## giok

Καλησπέρα Νίκο! Διαβάζοντας το τελευταίο σου post μου θύμισε ακριβώς την περίπτωση του Φοίβου. Δεν είναι ίδια ράτσα αλλά είδα πολλά κοινά στοιχεία...

----------


## parrotfeathers

Εγω πλεον δεν τον αφηνω ελευθερο οταν κινδυνευει καποιος να δαγκωθει. Εαν θελετε να τον εχετε εξω στο σταντ σκεφτειτε κι εσεις να ψαλιδισετε τα φτερα πτησης.  :winky:  Εγω περιμενω να τελειωσει την πτερορροια γιατι ειναι στα μισα νομιζω, ριχνει φτερα αβερτα!

----------


## greekn1c

> Καλησπέρα Νίκο! Διαβάζοντας το τελευταίο σου post μου θύμισε ακριβώς την περίπτωση του Φοίβου. Δεν είναι ίδια ράτσα αλλά είδα πολλά κοινά στοιχεία...


Το διαβασα αλλα η διαφορα ειναι οτι δεν ζηλευει καποιον απο τους 2 μας παραπανω ! και στους 2 χυμαει εξισου το ιδιο ,ισως σε εμενα μερικες φορες ειναι πιο ηρεμος αλλα σπανιες φορες!!

----------


## greekn1c

Εμας μαλλον τελειωνει η πτεροροια απο οτι καταλαβαινω και θα δω πω θα εξελιχθει στο μηνα πανω .

----------

